# 2011 Ford Superduty strobe advice



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I have a friend of mine that wants me to install strobes in his 2011 F350 Lariat. I have installed them in the past but never in a 2011 Superduty. With that said, if anyone has installed strobes in you 2011 superduty, where is the best location for the strobe bulbs? I looked at his headlights and there isn't any perfect spot for the strobe bulb but he insists on having them in the headlights. Also, what is the procedure for removing the headlight? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't have a ford, but a lot of the newer cars and trucks have dual wall headlights. You'll need to drill a larger 1 1/2inch hole in the outter layer then the actual 1 inch hole in the inner layer of the headlight. I have also heard that the reverse lights are almost to small to install them in as they will over heat and melt the outter lens of the taillight. Theres always a way to do it. I think I would install them in the running lights of the headlight instead of the headlight itself. If you have any more questions just ask. I have done quite a few installs in the past. Dissocative has also done quite a few installs on these style trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109666


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

personally the newer trucks look better with some of the newer LED heads like LINZ6 or the Ion instead of a HAW and keeps from getting foggy head lights


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I tries talking him into the LED heads but he insists on hideaway strobes.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=114815 i have linz6 on the running boards and led hideaways in the 3rd brake light in that vid. since then i added led hideaways in the reverse lights if u want i canget a video. the headlights i did not do as im waiting on black headlight 2 come out for the truck, but did help a buddy put strobs in his 2011 headlights and they are dual wall headlights so like RBRONKEMA GHTFD said you have to drill a bigger hole then a smaller one for the strobe


----------

